

Jackson’s Death Exploited by Spammers - firebug
http://gadgetwise.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/06/26/jacksons-death-exploited-by-spammers/?src=twr

======
jodrellblank
"The fact is that cybercriminals have no respect for taste and decency. The
only thing they are interested in is making some money for themselves,"

...

 _the media_ (cough newspapers included cough) have no respect for taste and
decency. The only thing they are interested in is making some money for
themselves.

